
An interview with Apple's first CEO, Michael Scott - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/05/24/an-interview-with-apples-first-ceo-michael-scott/
======
brudgers
Link to actual interview: [http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-first-ceo-
michael-scot...](http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-first-ceo-michael-
scott-2011-5)

------
joshontheweb
I knew Michael would find something good after leaving Dunder Mifflin.

~~~
olivercameron
I thought the same thing at first, sadly.

------
Apocryphon
I wonder if he has a hidden store of rage towards his fictional namesake like
David Herman's character did in _Office Space_.

------
nc17
On topic, an old interview with John Scully about Steve Jobs. I believe it's
been posted to HN before.

[http://www.cultofmac.com/john-sculley-on-steve-jobs-the-
full...](http://www.cultofmac.com/john-sculley-on-steve-jobs-the-full-
interview-transcript/63295)

------
olivercameron
Great read. Though the same story has been told many times before, it still
amazes me that 4 people, in a garage, created a company that is now thousands
of employees big and generates many billions of dollars in profit quarterly.

~~~
lurker19
Just think about what 8 people in four bedrooms created.

